
Show HN: A simple counter with multiple counts - slat
https://sites.google.com/view/root-n-apps-simcounters/
======
slat
I have released a hybrid app for the first time. The app runs on iOS and
Android. The development period is about 1.5 months. Although the features of
this app is extremely small and may not be worth it, but I announce the
release. This is a small step, however a great leap for my life.

